# What was Bloodwine



## 69ctiss (Jun 18, 2009)

What was Bloodwine? We have a couple of bottles. Also my youngsters would love to hear of your wierdest medicines/cures. We have many commons..Dr Kilmers, Dr. Jaynes,  yada yada.......


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 18, 2009)

An alcoholic beverage renowned for its flavor and potency. It has been mentioned that Blood Wine is twice as strong as Earth whisky. Few non-Klingons drink Blood Wine because of its potency. Klingons often drink Blood Wine when celebrating after a battle and while trading war stories. Klingons expect their Blood Wine to be served warm. Whether it actually contains blood is unknown to Trekkies, though in formal ceremonies, a participant will add his or her own blood by cutting their hand above the wine. (For example, some Spanish wines have "Sangre" (blood) in their names; it is possible the Blood Wine contains no blood.)


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2009)

It was a non-alcoholic preparation for the cure of kidney-liver diseases. A typical quack medicine.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2009)

I was using the 19th century definition not the 24th century.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2009)

Weird?
 This one is pretty weird...
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MattsMedicines/1235/1235.htm


----------



## 69ctiss (Jun 18, 2009)

Gotta love "Happy hour[]" You rock, always a pleasure. T.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 19, 2009)

Is it Bloodwine or Bludwine???


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2009)

YEP ,CAP I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING. JAMIE


----------



## 69ctiss (Jun 19, 2009)

The bottles read...THE LOUIS DAUDLIN CO
                              BLOOD WINE
 They are clear 8" +/- paneled meds. Nothing special. T.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 19, 2009)

Blood Wine in Klingon is 'lw Hlq


----------



## coboltmoon (Jun 19, 2009)

I think blood wine was a liquefied beef and alcohol mix.  This iron drink would make the weak strong just like a Klingon.


----------

